# Dead Monster Found



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Buddy of mine owns a farm in Sandusky county and he found a dead buck that was hit and went on his property and died, he seen this buck once on trail cam. His right side palmation is ridiculous! Sad to see a monster go like this but glad it was at least found. Shows monsters still roam NW Ohio!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure is an old mature knarly buck!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

oh my beast!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

No sicker feeling than not being able to find a deer. That would be on a whole another level 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

wow he is huge was he hit by a car or shot


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow! Gotta love those non-typicals. Please post any other photos if they become available. Especially of that one side. That is thick.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Wow what a brute.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Old brute....looks like he feed a few coyotes.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Can see if I can get anymore photos.....and he was hit by a car unfortunately.......sad day but glad the found him at least.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> Can see if I can get anymore photos.....and he was hit by a car unfortunately.......sad day but glad the found him at least.


Kind of looks like a high fence rack...any in the area?..thats a shame.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> Kind of looks like a high fence rack...any in the area?..thats a shame.


haha no....no high fences in the area in our neck of the woods....unless you consider a 4' high cattle fence a high one  lol....he was just a true old brute with great genetics....luckily his old age should of put some great genetics out there! We will see!!


----------

